# Supreme Elite



## BendNSend (Sep 20, 2006)

Hey there guys im a newbie to this site, and thought I would start out by asking for some input from those of you who have already shot some of this ammo? I have an A-Bolt chambered in the 300 WSM that I have typically shot 150 grain Ballistic Silvertips through, and now with the advancement of Winchester's new 150 grain Elite ammo, I am really excited to see how this stuff works out in my gun. If only the damn wind would die down so I could get out to the range and see for myself! :sniper:


----------



## lilwes278 (Sep 11, 2006)

I also just started shooting the XP3 ammo. While I have yet to see what it does to flesh & bone, I was impressed with it's consistency at the range. Only complaint I have so far is that one of the rounds had it's polymer tip snapped off straight out of the box. When I eventually knock something down with them, I'll report back.


----------



## BendNSend (Sep 20, 2006)

I had shot some of the new stuff now just the other day and I can add that it also does perform quit well on paper! Im not ever gunna claim to be the worldest best shot, but i was able to put a 3 shot group within a golf ball size area at 100 yards. I dont know if i should expect more, but for me that will more than cure any whitetail that gets in my crosshairs! I noticed now with this particular A-Bolt of mine that within 3-3 shot groupings the gun does start to run some wild flyers farther out of what i consider the norm. I always let my rifle cool down for a good 1-2 minutes, so im kinda confused whats the deal?


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Last year I shot a deer at 125 yards or so with a 180g silver ballistic tip. Well lets just say that it flipped that animal when hit with a perfect kill shot. The bullet being 180grn was more for elk sized game. For this when hitting the deer it never had a chance to open but having a lung and heart shot the animal was dead befor it hit the ground. I have since gone down to 150's in the XP3 round. I shoot a .300 mag and with a .300 wsm being almost the same (runs about 100fps faster) the 150grn should be one heII of a deer round. The web-site suggests thought that the 180 has better long range capability, I still feel it will do very well. With the fact the jacket is bonded to the core gives it the best of both worlds, ballistic tip and Pb tips. I also have heard many good things said about the round by a few poeple and in a few groups theres much hope in that round for this fall. :beer:


----------

